# Is This Lens Suitable



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Nikon D40 and wondered if THIS lens would be suitable for taking macro shots. I realise that I will have to manually focus, but I prefer this anyway.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope, the term macro is misleading when talking zoom lenses, that lens has a minimum focus distance of 95cm...Unless you go for s dedicated real macro 1:1 lens (Â£Â£) then a 18-55mm with tube adapters is your best bet.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is what you need...

Good price for a macro lens too,,

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/catego...-1196/Show.html


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

jasonm said:


> This is what you need...
> 
> Good price for a macro lens too,,
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/online.store/catego...-1196/Show.html


Its a bit out of my price range. I have vouchers and will have to put cash to it, but Â£156 is not an option for now. Where as the last link was. I will ask the sales advisor ( if he's any good ) that I want macro capability for pennies 

Will let you know what I come back with later


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I decided to get my original choice of the 300mm and for the macro, to get an extension tube or bellows for now. I ideally need the 300 for long distance shots when im watching England play rugby, especially with the six nations coming up  

Thanks for the advice

Andy


----------

